# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Sid Haig



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 11 - All the latest information, plus an exclusive interview with Sid Haig.

Anyone that tells you that nothing's going on this time of year is fooling themselves. It's the most informative 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Be sure to check it out.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/




We are looking for a second sponsor for the show. if interested, drop me a line...


----------

